# Pressemitteilung: Zebco Sports Europe, Quantum Tandem Cup



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Juli 2006)

*Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe *

Quantum Tandem Cup

Tostedt. Veranstalter Danny Hrubesch lädt zum 2. Quantum-Tandem-Cup 2006 im
Brandungsangeln am 11.11.2006 nach Fehmarn ein. Nach dem überragenden Erfolg
im Vorjahr rechnet er mit zirka 100 teilnehmenden Tandems. Treffpunkt ist
der unter Brandungsanglern sehr bekannte Dänschendorfer Hof. Ab 12.00 Uhr
werden dort die Sektoren ausgelost, wobei zwei Angler sich jeweils einen
Platz teilen. Von 15.30 bis 20.30 Uhr darf dann mit bis zu 4 Ruten und je 2
Haken pro Rute im Tandem gefischt werden. Als Köder sind nur natürliche
Köder wie Würmer, Krabben, Muscheln usw. zugelassen, nicht jedoch Öle,
Pasten oder sonstige Duftstoffe.
Die Startgebühr beträgt € 50,-pro Team und muss bis zum 20.10.06. unter den
Namen beider Angler auf das Konto 439592 (BLZ 230 527 50) der KSK
Herzogtum-Lauenburg eingehen. Die schriftliche Meldung muss bis zum 10.10.06
an Danny Hrubesch erfolgen: Ricada-Huch-Weg 15, 23909 Ratzeburg, E-mail:
DannyHrubesch@web.de
Infos: beim Veranstalter Danny Hrubesch (s.o.) oder bei Zebco Sports Europe,
Elsterbogen 12-14, D-21255 Tostedt, info-de@zebco-europe.com

*Hier* gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

